# Hatteras Island Plight: Professional Documentary



## dapster (Mar 2, 2010)

To all that have a vested interest in what happens in the Cape Hatteas National Seashore Recreational Area, or just happen to like the place, here's what the locals are living through daily. 

http://vimeo.com/14696293 

If you get through it with a dry eye, I'll be surprised. 


Please spread this around to any and all foks who might care about such matters. Posting it on your "Facebook" page will get lots of mileage to boot. 


_The battle is thus joined...._


----------



## dapster (Mar 2, 2010)

*Something else to ponder...*

....since the video didn't get too far into it, is the environmentalist groups wish to NOT replace the bonner bridge across Oregon Inlet. With the DOI/NPS recently coming out_ against _the bridge replacement, they tipped their collective hand, showing their desired endgame. Check out the link below:

http://islandfreepress.org/PivotBlog/pivot/entry.php?id=105


Remember, the SELC Cartel, and apparently the DOI/NPS also, think it's perfectly fine to go back to a ferry system versus a replacement of the Bonner. 


Going backwards in time is _not_ an option, as far as I'm concerned. 

Is this the _"New Way"?!?!?_










(Caption from above picture.)










If "they" get their way, it will be. 


Let's make _damn_ sure that doesn't happen.....


----------



## dapster (Mar 2, 2010)

*West Coast Brothers in Arms!*

Seems we have some kindred spirits in the "Pismo Beach" area of Mid-California, who find their ORV/ATV useage of some coastal sand dunes under attack by certain environmental groups. 

http://yourdunes.org/

They face some seriously big guns, though, namely The Sierra Club, and the Center for Biological Diversity. _Whoof...._


The tale reads like a West-Coast version of the plight in CHNSRA, complete with a Plover species being championed as the reason for humans to be removed. (The Threatened-only species of "Snowy Plover", to be specific)

Starting to sound familiar?

http://www.fws.gov/arcata/es/birds/WSP/plover.html


Please take the time to watch the "Sand Duning" video about halfway down the page. The similarities to our issues are striking.

This kind of garbage is happening to American citizens all across the country, and unless we collectively put a stop to such actions, they will continue their march against our personal freedoms under the guise of dubious species protections. 

Time to take a stand, for them as much as for ourselves.


----------

